#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-13
<teolemo__> amis de kde, je valide vos suggestions :-)
<teolemo__> hello cqfd :-)
<cqfd93> hello teolemo_
<cqfd93> *teolemo__
<YoBoY> http://guide.ubuntu-fr.org/ mis à jour avec les dernières traduction, merci pour votre travail à tous
<YoBoY> la traduction d'ubuntu serveur en est à 75%, manque plus grand chose :)
<teolemo__> mmhhh
<teolemo__> cqfd93
<teolemo__> on fait un petit billet d'annonce ?
<YoBoY> +42
<teolemo__> ça avance bien sur les ddtp
<teolemo__> il reste plus qu'une page sur le mot clé kde
<teolemo__> on va passer dans la tranche des 50000 pour universe dans quelques secondes
<teolemo__> suspense insoutenable
<YoBoY> si certains veulent être bénévoles à la prochaine ubuntu party de paris, le formulaire est ouvert http://participer.ubuntu-paris.org/
<YoBoY> :)
<ti_tux> oui kde avance bien n'est-ce pas ?! ce devrait bientôt être le cas pour plasma ensuite je m'attaquerai à qt :)
<YoBoY> en parlant de KDE, ya des guides intéressant compilables en html ?
<ti_tux> d'ailleurs le "kubuntu documentation" n'est pas traduit sur Kubuntu. Et ce n'est pas chez KDE qu'on va le traduire.
<YoBoY> ya pas une base commune ?
<ti_tux> commune entre kubuntu et ubuntu ?
<YoBoY> entre kubuntu et kde ou entre kubuntu et ubuntu… je ne sais pas moi :p
<ti_tux> pas entre kubuntu et ubuntu pour le kubuntu documentation en tout cas
<YoBoY> ça m'aurait étonné vu que ça parle de programmes graphiques principalement, et que forcément… c'est pas les mêmes :)
<ti_tux> entre kubuntu et kde, on partage quand même tous les manuels d'appli liées à kde c'est à dire l'essentiel de kubuntu...
<ti_tux> c'est ça !
<ti_tux> et si j'ai bien compris la tendance qui commence à se dessiner avec Mir bientôt Kubuntu n'aura plus grand chose à voir avec Ubuntu
<ti_tux> enfin encore moins qu'actuellement
<ti_tux> pour le kubuntu doc je suppose que la traduction se fait sur lp, alors ça se passe comment ? La doc est découpée ? Je veux bien la traduire vu qu'elle n'est pas très longue
<ti_tux> teolemo__ si tu m'entends
<teolemo__> voui ?
<ti_tux> le document nommé "kubuntu documentation" tu l'as sur lp quelque part à traduire ?
<teolemo__> kubuntu doc
<teolemo__> a été traduite intégralement par nos soins
<teolemo__> puis tuée
<ti_tux> lol
<ti_tux> why ?
<teolemo__> parce qu'elle était plus à jour depuis longtemps
<teolemo__> donc retirée des dépôts normalement
<ti_tux> je l'ai à jour pour raring sur mon pc
<teolemo__> personne pour la rédiger en anglais
<ti_tux> en anglais of course
<teolemo__> elle est bien en français ?
<teolemo__> ah
<teolemo__> ils ont même pas actualisé le truc
<teolemo__> pfff
<teolemo__> je pensais qu'ils l'avaient viré pour de bon
<YoBoY> (j'aurais pas du poser la question :p)
<YoBoY> ti_tux, et la doc semble cohérente avec les évolutions du système ?
<ti_tux> non non pas elle est bien là, faudrait que je regarde pour precise quand je serai chez moi
<teolemo__> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+sources/kubuntu-docs/
<teolemo__> tout est ici
<teolemo__> traduit
<teolemo__> si vous voulez essayer de publier
<ti_tux> oui oui cohérent avec l'évolution mais en même temps depuis quelques temps il n'y a pas de gros chamboulements on a déjà donné pour ça ^^
<ti_tux> faudrait juste ajuster le numéro et nom de version dans la doc, la partie welcome tout ça
<ti_tux> donc si besoin, tu me fais signe !
<teolemo__> ça te dirait de t'investir directement dans l'équipe de documentation ?
<teolemo__> je préfèrerais te garder pour les ddtp
<teolemo__> mais si la doc te tient à cœur…
<YoBoY> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation/Building ça a l'air simple, c'est du docbook comme le ubuntuserver guide
<ti_tux> bah la doc pour kubuntu est vraiment courte et il ya très peu de modif à faire donc ça ne me dérange pas du tout et je renouerai avec de belles phrases construites, ça me changera des ddtp, même chez KDE je n'ai pas grand chose à traduire
<teolemo__> sois altruiste
<teolemo__> les ddtp ne se limitent pas à kde :-)
<teolemo__> il y a plein de logiciels toolkit agnostic
<teolemo__> qui attendent de l'amooour
<ti_tux> ah non mais je parlais chez http://fr.l10n.kde.org
<YoBoY> c'est con, cette doc est pas en ligne sur kubuntu.org
<ti_tux> pas des ddtp spécifiques à kde meme si ce sont ceux là que je vais traduire en premier vu que ...
<YoBoY> à votre avis, je fais un site à part genre guide.kubuntu-fr.org ou je met tout dans le même ? (couleur ubuntu oblige dans ce cas…)
<YoBoY> -je +on
<ti_tux> oui pour kubuntu ça a toujours été ainsi, si tu veux quelque chose va sur ubuntu ou sur lp mais pas sur un site de type kubuntu.org pour trouver une info..
<ti_tux> ça me parait plus logique de faire un truc genre guide.kubuntu-fr.org
<ti_tux> c'est mon avis et je le partage ^^
<YoBoY> ça va me compliquer la vie ça :p
<YoBoY> mais c'est faisable :)
<YoBoY> je promet rien pour tout de suite, mais on va essayer de mettre ça en place sur ce cycle :)
<ti_tux> je ferai un thread dans la partie kde pour promouvoir ton dévouement ^^
<ti_tux> no souci, on a bien vécu sans jusqu'à maintenant
<YoBoY> ba, je vois plus ça comme un excellent moyen de promouvoir un peu mieux l'excellent travail de tous les traducteurs :) (et d'avoir de la bonne doc à moindre effort sur laquelle on peut s'appuyer après dans la doc communautaire)
<teolemo__> re
<cqfd93> bonne nuit tout le monde !
<teolemo__> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-15
<luxpir> hello. j'ai redigé les questions dont on a parlé la semaine derniere.
<luxpir> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akclq2u3k44hdGFUclVOaGJoX1BmQXpvcWZWbl9NRmc&usp=sharing
<YoBoY> merci luxpir
<luxpir> vous me dites s'il y a des questions pas claires / ou si je peux vous aider autrement -> je sais pas si le format xls est le mieux
<YoBoY> ça devrait être bien comme ça, et xls n'est pas mieux que google doc, ods serait mieux ;)
<YoBoY> mais google doc c'est parfait comme ça
<luxpir> d'accord, je laisse comme ca alors
<teolemon_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6629df662676d64c9f79798ae9e320e700200a91a8?authuser=2&hl=en
<teolemon_> we're live
<teolemon_> please join
<YoBoY> j'avais oublié que c'était maintenant
<YoBoY> teolemon_, prend le lead de la session sinon on va pas s'en sortir ^^"
<YoBoY> teolemon, prend le lead de la session sinon on va pas s'en sortir ^^"
<YoBoY> teolemon_, au fait
<YoBoY> <luxpir> hello. j'ai redigé les questions dont on a parlé la semaine derniere.
<YoBoY> <luxpir> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akclq2u3k44hdGFUclVOaGJoX1BmQXpvcWZWbl9NRmc&usp=sharing
<teolemon_> ok
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-16
<YoBoY> la prochaine session pour les traducteurs est dans une heure… et j'ai une soirée crêperie… mince :)
<teolemon_> session
<teolemon_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/aa20339fb190a752484772753d8351b840718a2c?authuser=2&hl=en
<teolemon_> cqfd93, j'aime ce genre de mels :-)
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<cqfd93> je prends au premier degré ? ;-)
<cqfd93> toujours pas de décision définitive pour smart scope ?
<teolemon_> moteur intelligent ?
<teolemon_> te traumatise pas là dessus
<teolemon_> globalement c'est un moteur thématique de recherche
<teolemon_> hello Asta
<Asta> teolemon_: Salut !
<Asta> Je suis de passage pour la relecture du manuel d'Ubuntu :-)
<cqfd93> j'ai mis "moteurs intelligents", si ça te convient, moi aussi et je rectifie définitivement la chaîne
<cqfd93> salut Asta
<teolemon_> oki
<teolemon_> amen
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon_> http://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<teolemon_> on a pas commencé pour le moment
<teolemon_> là je suis sur un reupload de Main
<cqfd93> le pdf est dispo, lien sur le pad
<teolemon_> hello luxpir_, hello ti_tux
<luxpir_> salut
<teolemon_> le chan est plein ce soir :-)
<ti_tux> salut teolemon_
<teolemon_> YoBoY, ça serait possible de cloner le portail des traducteurs français
<teolemon_> on est arrivé à un accord pour en faire un portail multilingue
<teolemon_> donc serait-il possible d'héberger une copie du portail français qu'on va transformer en portail global
<teolemon_> et qu'ensuite on migrera sur les serveurs officiels ?
<teolemon> cqfd93
<teolemon> tu connais le métier de Hannie ?
<teolemon> elle vient de sortir du chan en disant:
<teolemon> 21:24 Henne911: well, I better get to go. need to get some discrete mathematics done ^^
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> il y a une cabale des mathématiciens sur les traductions d'ubuntu
<teolemon> j'ai bien l'impression
<cqfd93> ah non, je ne savais pas, elle n'en a jamais parlé
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> amélioration des suggestions dans main
<teolemon> j'ai trouvé un bon workflow
<teolemon> pour faire des modifications en masse
<cqfd93> tu fais comment ?
<teolemon> omega y
<teolemon> t
<cqfd93> ?
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/omegat
<cqfd93> ça demande certainement un temps d'apprentissage
<cqfd93> j'avais essayé d'utiliser la mémoire de traduction avec poedit
<cqfd93> jamais réussi :-(
<cqfd93> quelle est ta dernière amélioration dans main ?
<teolemon> les espaces avant :
<teolemon> les crochets
<teolemon> et le mot packages
<cqfd93> ah ces packages...
<teolemon> ainsi que quelques  /
<cqfd93> bon, je vais me coucher
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<teolemon> bonne nuit :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-17
<YoBoY> c'est fou le nombre de fois que j'ai été pingué hier alors que j'avais bien dit ici que je ne serais pas à la session :p
<YoBoY> vais taper Pierre ^^
<teolemon> YoBoY ?
<teolemon_> hej
<YoBoY> ?
<teolemon_> rien de particulier
<teolemon_> c'était pour voir si cqfd93 était dans le coin
<cqfd93> yes, I'm here!
<cqfd93> salut !
<YoBoY> plop cqfd93 :)
<cqfd93> YoBoy! :-)
<teolemon> arh
<teolemon> universe
<teolemon> des suggestions non relues :-/
<teolemon> il y en a 12
<cqfd93> dans universe ???
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+filter?person=thecomboster
<cqfd93> :-/
<teolemon> je continue mes améliorations de masse
<teolemon> à un moment t'avais pas une commande gettext pour remplacer des mots uniquement dans les traducs ?
<cqfd93> pas pour remplacer, mais pour extraire les chaînes contenant soit en vo soit en traduc, un texte donné
<cqfd93> peut aussi rechercher des regexpr
<teolemon> mmh
<teolemon> je voudrais faire directement du cut and replace
<cqfd93> dans le po complet ?
<cqfd93> t'as un exemple précis ?
<teolemon> si traduction contient package
<teolemon> alors remplacer package par paquet
<cqfd93> j'ai jamais fait de remplacements de ce type
<cqfd93> mais on peut extraire les chaînes contenant package dans la traduction
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-18
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> quelqu'un sait comment créer un fichier po à partir d'un fichier po
<teolemon> mais avec uniquement les chaines non traduites ?
<teolemon> je viens de mettre à jour les modèles pot des suggestions automatisées
<teolemon> et je souhaiterais extraire les chaînes non traduites
<cqfd93> hello teolemon
<cqfd93> oui je sais faire, je recherche la commande
<cqfd93> voilà un exemple :
<cqfd93> msgattrib --untranslated universe-auto.po -o universe-auto-non-traduit.po
<cqfd93> tu viens de mettre à jour les pot de quels paquets ?
<teolemon> universe
<teolemon> main
<teolemon> multiverse
<teolemon> thanks
<cqfd93> tu remplaces les anciens par les nouveaux ?
<teolemon> j'ai remplacé les anciens templates par les nouveaux
<teolemon> il y a une centaines de chaines sans suggestions automatisées
<teolemon> et je vais ajouter des suggestions pour ces chaines là
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> ça va arriver un peu plus tard
<teolemon> msgattrib a des fonctions de find and replace, ou c'est juste du filtrage translated/untranslated ?
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas vu de find/replace
<cqfd93> http://idlebox.net/2007/apidocs/gettext-0.17.zip/gettext_9.html
<teolemon> main importé
<cqfd93> dans "le retour de la vengeance" ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> universe en cours d'upload
<teolemon> c'est bon pour universe aussi
<cqfd93> super !
<cqfd93> il y a toujours plein de "need review"
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> ils apparaissent aussi en suggestions
<teolemon> mais pas en 1ère suggestion
<cqfd93> tu avais des améliorations précises en vue pour refaire tout ça ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-19
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> upload de main amélioré en cour
<teolemon> s
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-05-12
<acrilex> Bonjour, j'ai juste une question rapide; pour les termes rattachés en un mot, comment fait-on la traduction? (voir https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/libvisual-plugins/+pots/libvisual-plugins/fr/+translate?show=untranslated, chaînes 16 à 18)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-05-19
<pascaltech> Bonjour, pouvez-vous me donner un lien d'entrée sur Lauchpad pour participer à la traduction des derniers éléments de la documentation de la partie serveur ?
<pascaltech> Je suis joignable sur le site ubuntu-fr : https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1131901
